# General > Upcoming Events >  nzhs rimfire challenge

## rambo-6mmrem

have devised a little friendly forum shooting comp for the forum 

rules as follows
1 rimfire only
2 all targets shot at 50m or yards im not going to bitch about if its yards or meters so you are better off working in yards as its closer :Thumbsup: 
3 only the official target may be entered down load it here https://www.dropbox.com/s/i5rxjuo6i0...arget.pdf?dl=0
4 all targets measured and scored by me.... the official score keeper
5 any rest set up can be used excluding lead sleds 
6 unlimited sighters can be fired on the 2 spare targets
7 you can enter as many times as you like with multiple firearms if you wish
8 be honest
9 have fun
10 be safe 

there will be 4 categories
1 bolt action 
2 semi auto
3 classic or vintage 30 years or older rifle (modern scopes allowed)
4 overall winner

(if there's enough people that want to shoot open sights i will make a purpose made target for that category)

all targets sent to nzhsrimfire@gmail.com for scoring ether scan and email your target or take a photo my target measuring software can adjust to the size of the photo
if you want a pdf of the target email and i will reply with one

how the targets will be scored 
you will shoot 5 5 shot groups (25 rounds)  on the 5 scoring targets 5 shots on each
scoring goes purely on group size so if the groups aren't in the center it don't matter
your groups will be added together and divided to get an average this average will be your score
so we are looking for consistency not just that one in 50 tiny group

target dimensions are 1" outer ring 1/2" (1moa at 50 yards) and 0.224" center just a touch bigger than a 22 projectile

there is no prize at this stage pure brag rights

entry's start now and end at 8pm on January 30th 2022

i know most of us wont be able to shoot for at least a week but there is some lucky buggers on here that could do it without leaveing home so *GET AT IT*

https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy1Pg5GfxyUFRajU

----------


## Tentman

awesome, just bloody awesome.  Thanks for taking the initiative and getting this going.

I printed the target but couldn't download it (without joining and paying for dropbox)  Is it possible to change this ??

Will shoot one tomorrow if the wind and weather here permits!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> awesome, just bloody awesome.  Thanks for taking the initiative and getting this going.
> 
> I printed the target but couldn't download it (without joining and paying for dropbox)  Is it possible to change this ??
> 
> Will shoot one tomorrow if the wind and weather here permits!


drop box is free for less than 2 gb however you do need to join sadly
if you have issues
email me at nzhsrimfire@gmail.com and i will email you a pdf of the target that goes for everyone

if you click on the drop box link from a computer it takes you right to a printable version
if you are doing it from a mobile you will need to download the app so probably easier to email if that's the case

----------


## timattalon

Presumably pump, straight pull and lever action will be included in the bolt action group......I think I might have a go at this....

----------


## dannyb

Wish I hadn't sold all my rimfire rifles now  :Oh Noes:  lookks like great fun

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Presumably pump, straight pull and lever action will be included in the bolt action group......I think I might have a go at this....


yes they will in be they are bolt action at the end of the day just the bolt handle is located else where
as will single shots like martinis etc

----------


## Makros

> awesome, just bloody awesome.  Thanks for taking the initiative and getting this going.
> 
> I printed the target but couldn't download it (without joining and paying for dropbox)  Is it possible to change this ??
> 
> Will shoot one tomorrow if the wind and weather here permits!


Hi use this link to be able to download with no sign in.  @rambo-6mmrem feel free to link to this I'll leave it live for a few months at least.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17GQ...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Hi use this link to be able to download with no sign in.  @rambo-6mmrem feel free to link to this I'll leave it live for a few months at least.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17GQ...ew?usp=sharing


thanks heaps @Makros

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> What about us lucky buggers with a Beretta or walther that are both semi and single shot ...sorta bolt , where do I fit  ( see my post & pix in rambo6mm's "The precision rimfire thread"). And  ,whats a lead sled ?


well you can choose what you enter it into
but those would be 30 or more anyway :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

You can't let @Dundee play this game he'd win  50 yards on his range finder is actually 15 paces 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I'll have to get my printer back off my son.bugger but hell i'm keen!

----------


## dannyb

> You can't let  @Dundee play this game he'd win  50 yards on his range finder is actually 15 paces 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Not to mention @Dundee has short legs so his fifteen paces would only be 5 of anyone of normal stature  :Grin:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

have made a open sight version of the target exactly the same target but 3 times the size
in order to keep on an a4 there are no sighter targets or details on the page if there's enough open sight shooters i will make it available

----------


## Mintie

Yeh im in with my RPR, Beretta Sport and a couple of others. Was going to get an order in with Shooting stuff to get some decent ammo to try out first.

----------


## akaroa1

A forum member has a rimfire 50 cal kammerladder 
So that would qualify for this competition 
But it's about 150 years old and not really match winning accuracy

That it fires at all is a win

----------


## Mintie

> Hi mintie , is your Beretta sport similar to my olympia  but with a lighter barrel ? If so  do you have a scope mounted ?
> I got my scope mount from GB Verrina  in Italy. Cost me 500 bucks by the time I got my hands on it Attachment 175511


Yeh more or less the same rifle as yours, but I've modified it quite a bit with a zooboy stock job, cut down to more or less minimum OAL and made up a custom suppressor for it. The scope mount I used is a BKL 454 which I found in NZ for around $120 and works well, just a pain to have to remove it to clean the action properly.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> A forum member has a rimfire 50 cal kammerladder 
> So that would qualify for this competition 
> But it's about 150 years old and not really match winning accuracy
> 
> That it fires at all is a win


mate if you have a spare 25 rounds go for it lol

----------


## Tentman

And why are we not seeing any targets yet . . . . well let me tell you.

Went out yesterday with my trusty 10/22 HB.  Fired a group with the ulta reliable batch of Eley Club I have - oh yeah, zero is close but thats OK.  Lets start on the test - WTF, group is more like a spray than a group.  Like a dumb bugger I kept trying for another  15 rounds.  All sprayed.  Then I noticed bit of grey shit in the action and had a look - oh there the problem. its long overdue for clean.

Took rifle to bits and cleaned thoroughly.  Found that when it went away to get threaded it'd come back with the barrel screw torques up the wop - 10-22's are a bit sensitive to this.  Put everything back together and clean the mags for good measure.

Went out this morning and decided to give it run with the cheap (but good) Geco Semi-Auto until it was "shooting".  Bingo - first group right on the 0.5".  OK - adjust zero and start test - WTF WTF WTF - group is a spray again!!  Like 40mm.  Being a slow learner I kept trying for another 20 rounds.

So - whats going on.  Well this rifle was always shot with no suppressor, but here I can't shoot without one.  I took the suppressor off to have a look at the crown, and bugger me, - whats that in the suppressor.  Took a baffle off. OMG - its got a extra ring of crud right to the bore line, and is CHOCKA with shite.

So thats now soaking in CLR and thats why I have't submitted a target yet!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Yeh more or less the same rifle as yours, but I've modified it quite a bit with a zooboy stock job, cut down to more or less minimum OAL and made up a custom suppressor for it. The scope mount I used is a BKL 454 which I found in NZ for around $120 and works well, just a pain to have to remove it to clean the action properly.
> 
> Attachment 175512


that looks awesome @Mintie may have to do a bit of thinking around how much of the original rifle has to exist for classic/vintage though lol

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> And why are we not seeing any targets yet . . . . well let me tell you.
> 
> Went out yesterday with my trusty 10/22 HB.  Fired a group with the ulta reliable batch of Eley Club I have - oh yeah, zero is close but thats OK.  Lets start on the test - WTF, group is more like a spray than a group.  Like a dumb bugger I kept trying for another  15 rounds.  All sprayed.  Then I noticed bit of grey shit in the action and had a look - oh there the problem. its long overdue for clean.
> 
> Took rifle to bits and cleaned thoroughly.  Found that when it went away to get threaded it'd come back with the barrel screw torques up the wop - 10-22's are a bit sensitive to this.  Put everything back together and clean the mags for good measure.
> 
> Went out this morning and decided to give it run with the cheap (but good) Geco Semi-Auto until it was "shooting".  Bingo - first group right on the 0.5".  OK - adjust zero and start test - WTF WTF WTF - group is a spray again!!  Like 40mm.  Being a slow learner I kept trying for another 20 rounds.
> 
> So - whats going on.  Well this rifle was always shot with no suppressor, but here I can't shoot without one.  I took the suppressor off to have a look at the crown, and bugger me, - whats that in the suppressor.  Took a baffle off. OMG - its got a extra ring of crud right to the bore line, and is CHOCKA with shite.
> ...


 @Tentman
give that barrel a good clean mate
make sure you fire at least 2 mags to re season that bore before you shoot the target mate

----------


## Mintie

> Holy crap Mintie, def not the same rifle now . Im all for customising a rifle ( I have a Brno model2 with a shattered stock I plan to customise ....just a bit loath to cut up a classic ). 
> I got my Olympia  complete with diopter sights ,bag , owners book and instructions for fitting diopter , and theres hardly a mark on it so I want to keep it as is . 
> Yep the scope is a pain  as far as removing the breech block assy  for cleaning .
> Have you noticed any change in accuracy or  zero between semi and single shot ?


Yeh this one was in a bit of a state when I got it so wanted to make it a bit more "me". Check out the build thread here - https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-stubbs-41503/

Groups do open up a little on semi and poi changes slightly. Still makes for a great pest control rig.

----------


## 6x47

I intend to have a go but the wind today was shocking. I had to give up re-oiling the deck late this morning as the gusts were threatening to overturn the paint tray. Managed to get back out about 2pm and got it finished just in time as a front came through. Gotta win some of 'em.

----------


## Cyclops

I have a "classic" "semi-auto" Browning SA-22. 

Can I enter it in both classes? In not then in which class?

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> I have a "classic" "semi-auto" Browning SA-22. 
> 
> Can I enter it in both classes? In not then in which class?


 @Cyclops I have no issues with it being entered in both

----------


## Tentman

Four targets sent - laugh yer tits off at my results -  but this is a pretty tough challenge!!

Now get yours in.




Ruger 10/22 Heavy barrel with Magpul stock and Kidd single stage trigger (the single best thing you'll ever buy for a 10/22).  Scope is a Sightron S3 2.5-10

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Four targets sent - laugh yer tits off at my results -  but this is a pretty tough challenge!!
> 
> Now get yours in.
> 
> 
> Attachment 175693
> 
> Ruger 10/22 Heavy barrel with Magpul stock and Kidd single stage trigger (the single best thing you'll ever buy for a 10/22).  Scope is a Sightron S3 2.5-10


well done @Tentman your best target was 0.703" avg across the 5 groups and you are currently on the lead in semi auto

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

i dont want this to be about who can see the target ive been told blue is hard to see
so ive made 2 more in red and black
https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy1Pg5GfxyUFRajU RED
https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy7CBds2sbODXgNv BLACK
https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy_R1tivG91nJZ9f BLUE

happy to accept any of the 3

----------


## Cyclops

> i dont want this to be about who can see the target ive been told blue is hard to see
> so ive made 2 more in red and black
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy1Pg5GfxyUFRajU RED
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy7CBds2sbODXgNv BLACK
> https://1drv.ms/b/s!Au9rAlFEGHy-iy_R1tivG91nJZ9f BLUE
> 
> happy to accept any of the 3


Thanks

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Thanks


no worries

----------


## akaroa1

I have also heard from a forum member that the targets are hard to see with ageing eyes

Maybe a calculation factor / handicap  based on the age of the submitter 
My idea not his

----------


## Tentman

I've made up an "overlay" that is stapled on the front of @rambo-6mmrem 's target.  It allows for the results to come out on the "offical" target but the aiming points are a lot bigger.  Thoughts @rambo-6mmrem ??

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> I've made up an "overlay" that is stapled on the front of @rambo-6mmrem 's target.  It allows for the results to come out on the "offical" target but the aiming points are a lot bigger.  Thoughts @rambo-6mmrem ??


top marks for ingenuity

----------


## muzza

> I have also heard from a forum member that the targets are hard to see with ageing eyes


Thats my issue - Im just going to move closer till I can see more clearly.....

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

the target is small its 1moa at 50 if your older or have bad eyes i can understand how it would be hard to see I don't want to dis include  anyone 
if that's the case I will allow coloring in of the outer ring to make it a 1 inch aim point might also need to do this for classics with smaller scopes 

when 1 designed  the target it was more thought of around the precision rifle with big scopes to match wasn't really thinking about anything other than that

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> the target is small its 1moa at 50 if your older or have bad eyes i can understand how it would be hard to see I don't want to dis include  anyone 
> if that's the case I will allow coloring in of the outer ring to make it a 1 inch aim point might also need to do this for classics with smaller scopes 
> 
> when 1 designed  the target it was more thought of around the precision rifle with big scopes to match wasn't really thinking about anything other than that


 @muzza @Tentman @akaroa1

----------


## akaroa1

@rambo-6mmrem there are a lot of very capable old aperture sighted vintage target rifles lurking in the back of our gun safes

Trouble is their vintage owners can no longer shoot as well as the rifle

Only speaking for myself

Ps can send you BP wads when at L3

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> @rambo-6mmrem there are a lot of very capable old aperture sighted vintage target rifles lurking in the back of our gun safes
> 
> Trouble is their vintage owners can no longer shoot as well as the rifle
> 
> Only speaking for myself
> 
> Ps can send you BP wads when at L3


The peep sight etc are for this purpose classed as open sights otherwise there will be too meny classes to keep track of

Im planing

----------


## 2post

Im keen to see what I can do with my old slazenger single shot with broken rear sight when I can get to a range. Ive never tried a target but can reliably hit bunnies between the eyes.
If Im no good youll never know  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cyclops

> the target is small its 1moa at 50 if your older or have bad eyes i can understand how it would be hard to see I don't want to dis include  anyone 
> if that's the case I will allow coloring in of the outer ring to make it a 1 inch aim point might also need to do this for classics with smaller scopes 
> 
> when 1 designed  the target it was more thought of around the precision rifle with big scopes to match wasn't really thinking about anything other than that


My rimfires have scopes because I'm ageing and am nearly (legally) blind. 
My SA-22 has its original 3-7 scope, my Anschutz has a more capable Vortex Golden Eagle (because that was my only spare scope that would focus at 25 yards).

----------


## zimmer

> My rimfires have scopes because I'm ageing and am nearly (legally) blind. 
> My SA-22 has its original 3-7 scope, my Anschutz has a more capable Vortex Golden Eagle (because that was my only spare scope that would focus at 25 yards).


Gone the opposite way with my SA22. Removed scope base, reblued,  and now it's back to au naturel. 
Mines a Model 1 from way before dovetails became available. Don't think it would be that compete in the accuracy stakes.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Gone the opposite way with my SA22. Removed scope base, reblued,  and now it's back to au naturel. 
> Mines a Model 1 from way before dovetails became available. Don't think it would be that compete in the accuracy stakes.


 @zimmer interested in the open sight class?

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> My rimfires have scopes because I'm ageing and am nearly (legally) blind. 
> My SA-22 has its original 3-7 scope, my Anschutz has a more capable Vortex Golden Eagle (because that was my only spare scope that would focus at 25 yards).


 @Cyclops your case and cases like it is the exact reason I allowed that slight modification to make the target a bit bigger should make it a bit easier for you a 2moa target should be easy to see

----------


## Tentman

Well its a tough gig.  Shot it with an EM322 this evening, still a bit of wind.  Using Fiocchi 320 ammo ($20 a box) and bugger me had a dud round half way through that dropped 50mm low.  The Em322 is pretty light and hard to shoot well anyway but that just did me in.  Consoled myself with shooting a nice small group with the super batch of Eley Club I have, 0.43"  - of-course it was way smaller than anything else I shot today ! - Go figure!!

----------


## muzza

Didnt you sell that EM ?

----------


## Tentman

Yes - a gentleman ob here got it, but delivery hasn't been taken so I'm shooting it with his permission . . . .

----------


## muzza

I must print those targets and shoot mine - along with a host of other target rifles ...:-)

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

wish I could shoot some myself but I'm thinking that could be at least another week away as soon as Auckland gets to level 3 I can get to my mates farm and do some contactless shooting

----------


## mudgripz

This competition has come too late - only have one 22LR left these days... That's a wee Marlin 795 semiautomatic which we shot in on range week or so ago.  Dialled it in to 0.8" group at 75m which is very acceptable for a little standard barrel semi.

Tent - my EM332s were precise wee shooters.  Generally 0.3-0.4" at 50m with the occasional cherry picked 0.1 and 0.2s thrown in. Brilliant at 100 - with groups at 0.5, and several sets averaging well under 1".  My range photos were all stored on photobucket which I can no longer access, but might have  some saved targets of little $247 EM at 100 somewhere...

Looking forward to following the competition.. Good work rambo

----------


## Rush

Cool event! I'm looking forward to lockdown easing so I can get out and send an entry for my T1x. I also have a new .22 on the way that I'm very keen to start shooting with and will send an entry for - @rambo-6mmrem I did end up getting a good offer on a 10/22 with a Kidd barrel and 2 stage trigger which I accepted right before lockdown hit. Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer before I'm able to collect that.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Sounds like alot more Opportunity to get out from next week that’s if you have access to private property for shooting ranges are still shut in level 3 as far as im aware 
Not for us Aucklanders though 

Send me those targets 
Give me something to do while im locked up

----------


## Rush

Waiting for level 2 so I can get back into the office and use the printer (for work purposes, I swear  :Wink: )

----------


## Walker

bump

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Now that most of the Country is in level 3 and I know alot of us have access to private property for shooting 
No Excuses get out there and see what these 22’s can do
Remember this is all about the average for the 5 groups…
So if you have 3 or 4 very good groups and 1 bad one it’s probably not going to kill your chances of getting on the leaderboard

----------


## Walker

Hmm may have to rebarrel the jw15

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@Tentman has put in another target this time in the bolt action class 
scored .564

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> @Tentman has put in another target this time in the bolt action class 
> scored .564


made a mistake with @Tentman 's target
actually scored .542

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Level 2 for most of you now
Get those dusty 22’s out the back of the safe and do some shooting guys

----------


## Micky Duck

so outer ring is 1"?????

if this wind ever stops I may just have to make some targets up and have a go....work allowing time off in daylight of course.

----------


## muzza

The wind has been relentless in Central Taranaki for the past three weeks - doesnt make for much shooting time

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> so outer ring is 1"?????
> 
> if this wind ever stops I may just have to make some targets up and have a go....work allowing time off in daylight of course.


  @Micky Duck
Yes the outer ring of the target is 1 inch however its not Coloured the aiming point is1/2 inch
However I have said that I will allow Colouring of the outer ring with a sharpie or whatever to make it a 1 inch aiming point for the older generation or people that have bad eyes or small scopes 
The Official target is available for printing in 3 Colours 
See the other thread for the links

----------


## Rush

Maybe a silly question but is black and white printing fine?

----------


## Tentman

Yes - thats how I do mine!

----------


## mawzer308

One entry on it's way to you Rambo, great idea!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Maybe a silly question but is black and white printing fine?


Yeah fine 
Theres a black version of the target anyway 

Target is available in red, blue, and black
See the other thread for links

----------


## flock

Had a play with the CZ 457 and the Pard 007  today this rifle doesn't like Elley subs 3 good shot and 2 flyers all the time. To embarrassed to submit these targets going about .8 inch    https://youtu.be/3cHGvfeyBNw

----------


## flock

Better today, with full velocity ammo, submit this one, but expect better, the variety of ammo / price / batch Numbers -- is a whirlwind of of dissatisfaction, don't think the rifles are totally the problem. Just Saying   :Pissed Off:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Better today, with full velocity ammo, submit this one, but expect better, the variety of ammo / price / batch Numbers -- is a whirlwind of of dissatisfaction, don't think the rifles are totally the problem. Just Saying  Attachment 178707


Looks like a good target @flock well done you would definitely be in the lead by the looks 
Flick me through the target photo via email at nzhsrimfire@gmail.com so it can be Officially scored 
Im Measuring all the entered targets on my target analyst  software just for consistency because everyone Measures slightly Different

Cheers rambo

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

well done @flock i scored it 0.498 well in the lead

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

current scores
bolt action
1st @flock 0.498
2nd @Tentman 0.564

semi
1st tentman 0.703

----------


## Skinny White Boy

Great idea! My wife and I will give it a go. Will be interesting to see who shoots the best

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

flocks target again just relized last one was small

----------


## mudgripz

Dam - haven't got the 22s anymore - or the photos. Locked up in photobucket. My best four group averages at 50m (for non competition rifles) were 0.295" and 0.39". Unbelievably both were achieved with Marlin 60 semiautomatics.  Sold one to R93 on the coast who went on to win competitions with it. Surprising where you find peak accuracy.  No more however... eyesight not 100% these days.

Very nice shooting above - minute of bunny's eye.  You might win a shoot-off with an occasional great group, but it is always continuous and consecutive group set accuracy that wins championships.  I particularly like Flocks 0.49" average with Eley High Velocity ammo - that's a hunting round and will translate into excellent field accuracy.  

Well done guys - looking forward to seeing more

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Dam - haven't got the 22s anymore - or the photos. Locked up in photobucket. My best four group averages at 50m (for non competition rifles) were 0.295" and 0.39". Unbelievably both were achieved with Marlin 60 semiautomatics.  Sold one to R93 on the coast who went on to win competitions with it. Surprising where you find peak accuracy.  No more however... eyesight not 100% these days.
> 
> Very nice shooting above - minute of bunny's eye.  You might win a shoot-off with an occasional great group, but it is always continuous and consecutive group set accuracy that wins championships.  I particularly like Flocks 0.49" average with Eley High Velocity ammo - that's a hunting round and will translate into excellent field accuracy.  
> 
> Well done guys - looking forward to seeing more


This is definitely about consistency its a very Difficult job to shoot Five Consecutive good groups that’s the hole idea 
Remember it’s all about the average group so a .6 isn’t going to kill you if the other 4 are Respectable flock has a .672 in there but his other groups make up for it and ends up scoring under .5

----------


## flock

I'm still getting to grips with this a new rifle, so this comp is making me take some notes, had an Brno once, old Model 2 that shot the Aussy powerpoint lights out, again didn't take records. 
Get into it .25 is achievable, enjoy having a play :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Dam - haven't got the 22s anymore - or the photos. Locked up in photobucket. My best four group averages at 50m (for non competition rifles) were 0.295" and 0.39". Unbelievably both were achieved with Marlin 60 semiautomatics.  Sold one to R93 on the coast who went on to win competitions with it. Surprising where you find peak accuracy.  No more however... eyesight not 100% these days.
> 
> Very nice shooting above - minute of bunny's eye.  You might win a shoot-off with an occasional great group, but it is always continuous and consecutive group set accuracy that wins championships.  I particularly like Flocks 0.49" average with Eley High Velocity ammo - that's a hunting round and will translate into excellent field accuracy.  
> 
> Well done guys - looking forward to seeing more





> I'm still getting to grips with this a new rifle, so this comp is making me take some notes, had an Brno once, old Model 2 that shot the Aussy powerpoint lights out, again didn't take records. 
> Get into it .25 is achievable, enjoy having a play


What do you think of the 457 @flock
Had a couple of mates go out and buy the MTR but they were not happy with them infact one took his back 
Apparently subsonic was leaving the muzzle supersonic (which for most people wouldn’t be the end of the world)
But hes a Professional pest control hunter and reliable subsonic loads with a suppressor is key to his work 
On top of that he said the rounds were super tight to chamber like had to hammer the bolt home with your plam

----------


## flock

Doesn't have a Match chamber, like the MTR so no chambering issues. Seems well made and should be for the price, added a trigger spring from Yodave, sorted the trigger out nicely. Cleaning with a 22 rod felt like the rod was binding, because it wasn't shooting as well as expected took the barrel off gave it a light JBs. Barrel removal system is good, looking at purchasing a hmr barrel into the future. Action with its shortened throw is a joy to use, recently  removed tiny amounts of wood from the stock as the action wasn't sitting down on the pillar beds quite right, bedded the back recoil lug as it was floating around. Haven't tested the later stuff as yet and some decent ammo would help.  Cheers

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Doesn't have a Match chamber, like the MTR so no chambering issues. Seems well made and should be for the price, added a trigger spring from Yodave, sorted the trigger out nicely. Cleaning with a 22 rod felt like the rod was binding, because it wasn't shooting as well as expected took the barrel off gave it a light JBs. Barrel removal system is good, looking at purchasing a hmr barrel into the future. Action with its shortened throw is a joy to use, recently  removed tiny amounts of wood from the stock as the action wasn't sitting down on the pillar beds quite right, bedded the back recoil lug as it was floating around. Haven't tested the later stuff as yet and some decent ammo would help.  Cheers


 @flock you have certainly got it shooting well especially with high vol hunting ammo  with a bit of work factory rifles are mass produced so sometimes they do need a tickle up here and there surprised to hear you needed to give the barrel a slight lapping cz barrels are normally very good

i have the yo dave in my 455 aswell certainly makes for a fantastic trigger 

you are on the right track with eley for sure maybe try the match (black box) or club (brown box)

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

current scores
bolt action
1st @flock 0.498
2nd @Tentman 0.564
3rd @janleroux 0.916
semi
1st tentman 0.703

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@janleroux target

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

score update
bolt action
1st  @Rush 0.462
2nd  @flock 0.498
3rd  @Tentman 0.564
semi auto
1st  @Tentman 0.703


 @Rush nice target handed in last night with his tikka t1x

----------


## flock

Not applicable but a cherry picked group, using some old CCi standard, rest of the groups were degusting. Bit that got me is I adjusted scope forwards and forgot to tighten the back rings at the base. LOL

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@flock imagine 5 more of them i run that one group over my software very quick and rough not carefully like i do with the entry's but it was 0.261

----------


## flock

Thanks ----   Go for it Guys -- the quarter inch is extremely do able.   Question are you allowed to submit more than one target?

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Thanks ----   Go for it Guys -- the quarter inch is extremely do able.   Question are you allowed to submit more than one target?


Ofcorse you are  @flock  @Tentman has already done about 6 spread across bolt action and semi automatic class
But only one target will count ie if you have a .5 target already and you hand in a .3 I will be deleting the.5 off the spreadsheet 
Meaning that one person can’t get 1st 2nd and 3rd
Spread the love in other words 
So yeah hell you can enter 50 targets if you want but only the best one will count you could turn it into a personal comp where the goal is to beat the last target you submitted 

You can enter all 3 categories so if you’re good you might get in the top 3 for all of them

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

score update
bolt action
1st @Rush 0.462
2nd @flock 0.498
3rd @Tentman 0.564
semi auto
1st @Rush 0.616
2nd @Tentman 0.703 @Rush shot a respectable target with his Kidd today well done

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Gonna shoot the challenge myself tomorrow finally will level 4 and then a week of bad weather for the 1st week of level 3
Now the question is what do i shoot class wise 
Was thinking of taking all 3 but that would be 75 rounds of full Concentration 
Plus zeroing as I put new scopes on all the rifles over lockdown might be a bit much 
Definitely want to shoot classic 
But what else mmmm

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

score update
bolt action
1st @Rush 0.462
2nd @flock 0.498
3rd @Tentman 0.564
semi auto
1st @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
2nd @Rush 0.616
3rd @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st @rambo-6mmrem 0.431


my target for classic


my target for semi


and i found out my cz 455 hates eley match

----------


## mudgripz

Can't get many target pics off photobucket now but just for fun here are some groups from my working bunny rifles. Targets just 1/2" circles drawn on pieces of A4 at the time.  Some wee hunters surprisingly accurate - up with setups worth thousands now.  First target is a Marlin 60DLX Anniversary model semiautomatic - average for 4 groups a fraction under 0.4":




The second set of groups is also from a Marlin - a model 60DL semiautomatic.  Deadly accurate wee shooter - well capable of quarters at 50m. This set with hunting Aussie HV Powerpoint:





Absolute treat to use precision shooters like this wee 60DL in the field. It shot huge numbers of bunnies and cost me $225. Never got round to running match ammos through it:

----------


## Tentman

> score update
> bolt action
> 1st @Rush 0.462
> 2nd @flock 0.498
> 3rd @Tentman 0.564
> semi auto
> 1st @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
> 2nd @Rush 0.616
> 3rd @Tentman 0.703
> ...


Nice Shooting, that batch of Eley Match is no slug!  (pun intended)

----------


## flock

Found some old photos.  Cherry picked of course  Bruno 2 and like an idiot I sold it.....

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Nice Shooting, that batch of Eley Match is no slug!  (pun intended)


yeah bloody good stuff wind was a bugger today maybe 20-30kmph cross wind
was trying to shoot in the luls but certainly not ideal

----------


## Mooseman

I can't print out targets (computer in shop and no printer) so made up a target to see how my shooting is. Well it isn't the best but good enough for rabbits. Rifle is a Krico 5 shot bolt action and ammo is the Aussie made subsonic in 40 gr, aim points are right about an inch. This target isn't for the comp just wanted to see how I went , need to improve try again another day soon.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@Mooseman do you want me to mail you some targets

----------


## Mooseman

I will message you when I get my computer back, this I pad hasn't been set up for e mail. I will practice a bit more on my home made targets. I use tracking ink it has a sponge rubber applicator which is pretty much one inch so close to the offical size.
I will let you know should be soon.

----------


## muzza

I could do with some targets if they are on offer . Dont have a printer since the student left home and swiped it .....

I do have access to photocopiers though so can make some from an original.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> I could do with some targets if they are on offer . Dont have a printer since the student left home and swiped it .....
> 
> I do have access to photocopiers though so can make some from an original.


 @muzza pm me your postal address

----------


## flock

Haven't been able to  score any  Eley 10x, Club or anything else worth shooting tried Target Nz, apparently waiting for a shipment from Germany and as I'm not a member, they are sitting on their stocks,  I know they batched and stashed the best of stuff, all fair enough. Been trying different stuff with not great results, anyway a shooter from way back, checked out his stash and for nostalgia value, here they are.

----------


## mudgripz

I well remember that ICI from way back - like 50-60 years ago when I was a wee fellow. We popped plenty with that ammo on the farm.

----------


## muzza

That second packet with the overstamped "P" is awful ammo. Tried it back in the 1980s or so and it truly was bad

----------


## zimmer

> I well remember that ICI from way back - like 50-60 years ago when I was a wee fellow. We popped plenty with that ammo on the farm.


I have an unoponed brick of 500 of the red ICI and a few loose boxes of 50. It is ~55 years old. 
I fired off a few several years ago. About 1 in 5 ruptured thru just above the rim. 
Ammo looks in good condition though. Won't fire any more, too unnerving!

It was the ammo of the day.

----------


## mudgripz

Didn't it have a target printed on inside of packet?  One of those oldies did..

----------


## zimmer

> Didn't it have a target printed on inside of packet?  One of those oldies did..


Yes.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

if anyone cant get the targets i.e. don't have or know anyone with a printer pm or email me
ill send you some by mail
please don't ask if you don't have to but I am happy to help for those that have no other options

----------


## Rush

If it helps, I can vouch for these guys: https://www.printonline.co.nz/

I used their services to print some of these targets and a bunch of others before I was allowed back into the office to access a printer myself.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

score update
bolt action
1st  @6x45 0.359
2nd  @flock 0.447
3rd  @Rush 0.462
semi auto
1st  @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
2nd  @Rush 0.616
3rd  @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st  @6x45 0.380
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.431

 @6x45
bolt action


6x45 classic

  @flock target upgrade

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> score update
> bolt action
> 1st   @6x47 0.359
> 2nd  @flock 0.447
> 3rd  @Rush 0.462
> semi auto
> 1st  @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
> 2nd  @Rush 0.616
> 3rd  @Tentman 0.703
> ...


it was @6x47 who shot those groups not 6x45
my mistake

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

So far we have 6 members that have handed in targets 
Some Multiple for multiple categories 

Im only posting the top 3 for each Category but i am keeping a Excel spread sheet of everyone and a full set of placeings will be posted at the end of the Challenge
So don’t be afraid to hand in those targets you may not be in the top 3 that’s fine you will see how your rifle and your ability to shoot 5 groups on the same peace of paper it’s not easy just ask anyone who has done it
A very fun but Potentially frustrating Challenge

----------


## flock

Great fun, been giving the centre fires a rest (lack of components)  and getting back to enjoying the humble 22.  I know a hand full of guys, from the range that could take this to another level, not forum members but have tried to get them involved. Some extremely clever guys from engineering backgrounds that have turned  somewhat ordinary rifles to exceptional rifles.

----------


## andyanimal31

Man, I forgot about this, I might try and get out to do it this weekend with a bit of luck.
Great training for your trigger control that's for sure!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## flock

Ahg F*?k ----This was today---- I know this rifle can do it, it's the nut behind the gun, 5 consecutive targets is a tough challenge. I don't know why any magnification over 10X and my groups suffer with 6 -8 being optimum, can freehold 6X that's my limit before the shakes destroy accuracy. Nice warm day with a light North eastly, had the range to myself, no distractions. Ammo used was some old army issue that was resold threw Gun City 100round packets, got the E stamp on the back.



The rest of the Groups -- I don't want to talk about! :Sad:

----------


## Tedz50

> Ahg F*?k ----This was today---- I know this rifle can do it, it's the nut behind the gun, 5 consecutive targets is a tough challenge. I don't know why any magnification over 10X and my groups suffer with 6 -8 being optimum, can freehold 6X that's my limit before the shakes destroy accuracy. Nice warm day with a light North eastly, had the range to myself, no distractions. Ammo used was some old army issue that was resold threw Gun City 100round packets, got the E stamp on the back.
> Attachment 180685
> Attachment 180686
> 
> The rest of the Groups -- I don't want to talk about!





Interesting how that Ex Army ammo shot as I acquired some to shoot in my No 8 cadet rifle.
As for that European 22 ammo with the large P on the box I bought 10000 rounds at 99c a box off Wellington Sporting Arms and found it reasonably accurate in the 10/22 and my Girls when younger would fire off a box quick smart.I still have not used it up 40 years later

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

score update
bolt action
1st  @6x47 0.359
2nd  @flock 0.447
3rd  @Rush 0.462
semi auto
1st  @Rush 0.527
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
3rd  @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st  @6x47 0.380
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.431

 @Rush upgrade target for semi auto class

----------


## suthy

Great idea here guys, I only saw this thread yesterday so I got out the rifles and gave it a nudge. I shot these 4x targets this morning before the wind picked up to bad, I shot a target with CCI SD just for reference and I was testing the Fiocchi hollow points for the first time.

----------


## Rush

Those last targets look like winners

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st  @suthy 0.276
2nd  @6x47 0.359
3rd   @flock 0.447
semi auto
1st  @Rush 0.527
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
3rd  @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st  @6x47 0.380
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.431

 @suthy showing us how its done that is a fantastic target mate well done

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Those last targets look like winners


both of  @suthys last targets shot with the b14 .317
and the 1416 .276
were both  winners capable of takeing 1st place from  @6x47 at .359

I'm scoring this comp based on your best target for each category as you know
so once you enter a target better than your previous one for that particular category the previous one is now void
I'm doing it this way to share the love an stop one person from winning the hole lot

so you can enter as many times as you like in each category but only the best target for each category is valid

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st   @suthy 0.276
2nd   @6x47 0.359
3rd   @flock 0.447
semi auto
1st   @Rush 0.527
2nd   @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
3rd   @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st   @6x47 0.380
2nd   @rambo-6mmrem 0.431
3rd@Mooseman 0.795

----------


## Tentman

A new to me Lithgow LA101 arrived this week - looks like it might shoot!!

A group with my good batch of S&B 0.264, with Eley Club 0.432 . . . can I claw my way back into the leader board or was that just a one group wonder with beginners luck!

----------


## andyanimal31

> A new to me Lithgow LA101 arrived this week - looks like it might shoot!!
> 
> A group with my good batch of S&B 0.264, with Eley Club 0.432 . . . can I claw my way back into the leader board or was that just a one group wonder with beginners luck!


I pulled mine out the other day and put its nightforce back on it so good to go!
I have printed target's so just need to sit down and pull the trigger.
Shot yesterday and today but only a couple of my thirty cals.
To many rifles not enough time!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

Bloody 22 shooting "writ large".  Been waiting for a good morning to test the new to me Lithgow, got the morning but had a hot round that blew a group. I'll have to try again if I'm to disturb the leaderboard I think!



Cheers

----------


## Trout

Keep trying. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tentman

Hey guys shooting this challenge - do you have a particular order you shoot the targets ??  Does anyone shoot one shot at each target in a round robin until all have 5 in them ??

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

i shoot top left top right center bottom left bottom right

don't think it really matters tbh the less you have to move shooting positions between groups the better though

----------


## Mooseman

I shoot 5 shots at each target then set up for the next one. It certainly is harder than it looks and inconsistent ammo doesn't help, might buy some Eley target stuff and try that. Have put a 4x Leupold on my Krico which is far better than the Simmons I had on it , sighted it in at 25 yards and had 5 shots in a enlarged one hole. 50 yards will be a lot harder.

----------


## mudgripz

We were out at range today sharpening couple of rifles for a bunny shoot this weekend. 

  @gadgetman gets the new-to-me Howa 223 shooting 0.4" at 100 with factory Fiocchi SP 55gr, then calls it quits. Not going to improve easily on that. The Howas really are fine shooters.

Then I put few groups through a little Marlin 795SS semiauto to tweak it. Just 3 shot groups for this purpose, but it shot best of 0.39", and the average of three groups was 0.58".  And that's not 50 meters - its 75m.  That is very sharp for a wee worker semi - and that's using hunting CCI minimag HV ammo which is not match quality.  At 50m that'd probly equate to about a 0.38-39" group average. Hmmm.. must test it at 50 sometime and with better ammos. It is a treat to find accurate hunter 22s, and the little Marlin 22s with their excellent microgroove barrels can be very sharp indeed.

----------


## gadgetman

> We were out at range today sharpening couple of rifles for a bunny shoot this weekend. 
> 
>   @gadgetman gets the new-to-me Howa 223 shooting 0.4" at 100 with factory Fiocchi SP 55gr, then calls it quits. Not going to improve easily on that. The Howas really are fine shooters.
> 
> Then I put few groups through a little Marlin 795SS semiauto to tweak it. Just 3 shot groups for this purpose, but it shot best of 0.39", and the average of three groups was 0.58".  And that's not 50 meters - its 75m.  That is very sharp for a wee worker semi - and that's using hunting CCI minimag HV ammo which is not match quality.  At 50m that'd probly equate to about a 0.38-39" group average. Hmmm.. must test it at 50 sometime and with better ammos. It is a treat to find accurate hunter 22s, and the little Marlin 22s with their excellent microgroove barrels can be very sharp indeed.


Rightly called it quits. Aim of the range mission was just to sight in. Mission accomplished. Now bring on the bunnies. If you miss it will be your fault.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st @suthy 0.276
2nd @Tentman 0.293
3rd @6x47 0.359
semi auto
1st @Rush 0.527
2nd @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
3rd @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st @6x47 0.380
2nd @rambo-6mmrem 0.431
3rd@Mooseman 0.795

 @Tentman moved to 2nd

----------


## suthy

@Tentman I could be wrong here but I'm guessing that's one of the best 5x 5shot targets you've ever shot and if so congrats!! That is some very fine shooting and I bet it was really satisfying to see everything come together like that.

----------


## Tentman

> @Tentman I could be wrong here but I'm guessing that's one of the best 5x 5shot targets you've ever shot and if so congrats!! That is some very fine shooting and I bet it was really satisfying to see everything come together like that.


Thanks, Yes - its only taken several years and quite a few rifles to get to this point.  Now I can focus on other things haha, like shooting in the wind, from unsupported positions etc etc.

----------


## akaroa1

> Now I can focus on other things haha, like


*Building your wife the house she deserves !*

----------


## akaroa1

But seriously very nice target
One day you must show me how to shoot properly

I'm a totally self taught shooter and primarily shoot at things that are made out of food
Seems to me a lot easier to shoot at food 
Cheaper also

----------


## Tentman

> But seriously very nice target
> One day you must show me how to shoot properly
> 
> I'm a totally self taught shooter and primarily shoot at things that are made out of food
> Seems to me a lot easier to shoot at food 
> Cheaper also


Feck - after last weeks effort I'd just keep doing what you're doing !

----------


## Ultimitsu



----------


## rambo-6mmrem

@Ultimitsu well done mate you wanna enter that one mate
a quick look at your other target i reckon its an upgrade

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st @suthy 0.276
2nd @Tentman 0.293
3rd @Ultimitsu 0.303
semi auto
1st @Rush 0.527
2nd @rambo-6mmrem 0.588
3rd @Tentman 0.703

classic
1st @6x47 0.380
2nd @rambo-6mmrem 0.431
3rd@Mooseman 0.795

well done @Ultimitsu

----------


## Ultimitsu

cheers mate.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Finally got hold of a supply of good ammo good or great (world class)
A bit of cash involved sadly
$80 for 150 rounds 
Ofcorse you don’t just buy 50 of each ether lol

----------


## Rush

I nearly had a nice new semi-auto target today for you. Until I ruined it with a couple of awful groups...

----------


## Tentman

Gidday All - Glorious, absolutely glorious conditions down here in Southland today - a nice bright light, clear skies and just the softest wee breeze.  It prompted me to drag out the Ruger 10/2 HB and try a target.  Wow, just wow, everything worked and the even the Ruger haters will be a wee bit impressed.  This is a stock ruger reciever, bolt, and barrel (its a heavy profile "bull" o0r target version of the Ruger hammer forged ones). The extra's are a magpul stock with a bedding job, and a Kidd single stage trigger and bolt handle.  I have shaved the bolt-face a trifle also.

Hopefully  @rambo-6mmrem will post a pic of the target not just the results!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st  @suthy 0.276
2nd  @Tentman 0.293
3rd  @Ultimitsu 0.303
semi auto
1st   @Tentman 0.353
2nd  @Rush 0.527
3rd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.588

classic
1st  @6x47 0.380
2nd  @rambo-6mmrem 0.431
3rd@Mooseman 0.795

technically not a allowed target as one of the groups is on a slighter target
however it dosn't shake up the scores much I don't care so have made the call to allow it this once
good shooting  @Tentman

semi auto target

----------


## Tentman

Hey thanks for that . . . . many competitive disciplines give you the option of scoring your sighters, so I didn't think I was too far out of line . . . .

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice target , hard to argue those results for a 10/22.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Right guys and ladys if there’s any Amongst us
Im going away tomorrow and will be back in about a week 
I expect my inbox to be full of targets when I get back

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

1st @suthy 0.276
2nd @Tentman 0.293
3rd @Ultimitsu 0.303
semi auto
1st @Tentman 0.353
2nd @Rush 0.527
3rd @rambo-6mmrem 0.588

classic
1st @6x47 0.380
2nd @rambo-6mmrem 0.431
3rd@tentman 0.552
 @Tentman classic target

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

last entry's next Sunday 8pm guys get those targets in

----------


## flock

This is what annoys me about 22lr my PCP  pisses all over it .

----------

